# Why does Publishers Clearing House



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

keep wanting me to use the SEARCH feature through them, EVERY DAY?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't know.... have those people ever actually paid anyone, by the way?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> keep wanting me to use the SEARCH feature through them, EVERY DAY?


 If you are playing the games on their site, doing a search every day gets free tokens. Those tokens as you know IF you are playing those games on their site you can cash in for chances to win other prices as well. Games like Lotto, another one is Slots, and others as well. Playing those games will earn you tokens every time you play them PLUS a chance to win CASH Prices as well. 100 bucks to their Grand Price of 10K a week. for the rest of your life.
So Everyday you use that search from them you get 1,000 tokens and 25,000 Plus when you make a search yo0u get a additional 1,000 tokens. LOL,


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> keep wanting me to use the SEARCH feature through them, EVERY DAY?


Are they asking through email, or what?


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yup asking through E mail.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

That is how its done. They send you the search feature to use and get those Tokens I mentioned in my previous post.
I use their search feature many times throughout the day, sometimes one e mail will have 5 separate searching times to use sometimes it is only one, but then throughout the day maybe one more will come via e mail and that way I am adding to my token total.. For a chance at other prizes to win. I just 'cashed' in though sand just a few minutes ago, many entries to win cash and other prizes as well. LOL


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

But, has anyone you know actually won anything?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I bet the E Mail looks something like this.


How Many Bills Could You Pay With $1O,OOO.OO A Week For Life??
Trouble viewing this email? | Please add us to your Contacts
PUBLISHERS CLEARING HOUSE -- PCHSearch&Win	PCHSearch .com
Info You Need &#8212; Prizes You Want!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Because the more people clicking on their links means 2 things for them:
Higher search engine rankings and they make more money from their advertisers


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mnn2501 said:


> Because the more people clicking on their links means 2 things for them:
> Higher search engine rankings and they make more money from their advertisers


 You bet that is how they can pay out when people say play those games on their site. In fact when I play I HAVE to put my Ad Blocker on Pause, it won't let me play if I blocked the ads. LOL


----------

